
Show HN: Defeating the Snooper's Charter by Visiting Bad Sites All the Time - twak
https://github.com/twak/hot-fuzz
======
hood_syntax
Very interesting, but it needs critical mass before the response would be
anything other than "Clearly this guy/girl is a deviant if they use this
extension". How many people are brave enough to do that?

